# latest effort with Light painting



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

So after going out with Dan on Friday it got me thinking about how he set the lights up on the car and he was telling me how to position then so the light bounces straight to the camera so had a play tonight and decided to show the engine as well


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome shot! love it. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks great, really good lighting:thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks good.

So how did you light it?

Chris.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Like that looks great


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ChrisJD said:


> Looks good.
> 
> So how did you light it?
> 
> Chris.


ditto lol


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats an amazing shot...:thumb:


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

was just using my 43exii speedlight, made up of about 7/8 layers, one shot with teh bonnet up and lit the engine bay and then just mucked around in PS to give the effect that it wasnt there


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

check the shadow of the bonnet and the bottom of the front bumper....

Bret


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

That's pretty cool, nice work man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

That'll also look great as a "normal" shot i.e. with the bonnet.

Did you lock the exposure too?

CM


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I should also add that that's the only problem I see, this one is really well done.

Bret


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

cheers guys yeah i need to go back and get rid of the shadow beneath the front bumper, not sure how to lock the exposure but used 1/120 and f.4 from memory


----------

